# New Hillary Duff Movie



## LuckyGirl3513 (Mar 26, 2010)

Have yall seen the commercials for ABC Family for this? Its called Beauty and the Briefcase and i think it looks so cute! Does it remind anyone of How to Lose a Guy in 10 Days?


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 9, 2010)

Oh AND Matt Dallas from Kyle XY is in it... loooove him


----------



## HMC (Apr 9, 2010)

Heh, yeah i've seen them. I think it looks cute two, but isn't that kind of a STEP DOWN for Hilary in her acting career???


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bran'sgirl21* 

 
_Heh, yeah i've seen them. I think it looks cute two, but isn't that kind of a STEP DOWN for Hilary in her acting career???_

 
I don't know if it is a step down.. well, it is but i mean she is too old for the roles she used to play and maybe she could break into romantic comedies this way?


----------



## LuckyGirl3513 (Apr 16, 2010)

I totally agree, i think its her way of transitioning, she wants to show off her acting abilities in more adult roles, i mean she's never been in a romantic comedy before. Plus this has a great cast which gives it a lot of credibility. 

Can't wait to watch on Sunday!


----------



## beautylush (May 13, 2010)

I miss her in Lizzie McGuire


----------

